# WINTER SET UP



## saraht1921 (Mar 18, 2015)

I am wondering how does one set up the comb inside your hive for the winter..? where is your cluster ideally located and where are all your combs and how many in relation to you entrance and your cluster? I have a front entrance and would appreciate any and all input.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I leave the comb in same place it has been all year entrance reduced to 1 or 2 inches the cluster is on honey the hole winter if not there dead they need to be touching the honey stores to make it thru winter


----------

